# Rautenmuster



## schleckerbeck (13. März 2007)

Hi,
ich versuch jetzt schon ne zeitlang ein Rautenmuster wie bei der bayerischen Flagge hinzubekommen. Am besten als Füllung. Kriegs aber irgendwie nicht hin. Hab mal ein Bild angehängt. Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke, sc.


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (13. März 2007)

Soo ich habe mich mal an deinem Rautenmuster probiert. Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja ein wenig weiter. Vorgehensweise wie folgt.

Zuerst legst du ein neues Muster fest (Bild1) dieses Muster wählst Du dann in den Fülloptionen aus, füllst damit dein Blatt und anschließend verzerrst Du es über

Bearbeiten > Transformieren > Verzerren

solange bis aus den Quadraten kleine Rauten werden. Anschließend eingefärbt in die Landesfarben und joah das Ergebnis ist halt Bild2


----------



## schleckerbeck (13. März 2007)

Naja, das hilft mir nur bedingt weiter. Brauch das ganze nämlich auch als Hintergrundbild für eine Website. Und da sollte natürlich das Muster kachelbar (sagt man das so? ) sein.
Aber ist ein interessanter Ansatz!

Danke, sc.


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (13. März 2007)

Ach meinst, du legst n kleines Hintergrundbild fest und der Browser wiederholt das solange bis der ganze Hintergrund gefüllt ist ?


----------



## schleckerbeck (13. März 2007)

Ja, genau!
Würde evlt. auch reichen wenn es nur horizontal wiederholt wird. Aber direkt als Kachel wär natürlich super!


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (13. März 2007)

Soo das sollte jetzt gehen. Legst dieses Bild als Hintergrundbild für deine Seite fest. Der Browser wiederholt dann von selbst das Bild ständig bis zum Seitenende neu.


----------



## schleckerbeck (13. März 2007)

Ist schon mal kein verkehrter Ansatz. Bloß leider grenzen die Rauten nicht mit der gesamten Kantenlänge am Rand der Grafik an, sondern nur mit dem Eck. Die sind praktisch um 45° gedreht.
Hab da mal ne Grafik gemacht. Hoffe das verdeutlicht die ganze Sache.

thx, sc.


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. März 2007)

Hier mal zwei Beispiele von mir (45° und 0°). Sind qualitativ nicht besonders hochwertig, aber sie dienen ja auch nur als Vorlage.


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (13. März 2007)

Tülülü, weiß nicht ob ich das mit dem Rand ganz verstanden habe ... dauert bei mir manchmal etwas länger =)

Hab das jetzt so verstanden das, wenn Du das ganze im Browser anzeigen lässt, die Rauten am Rand der Seite nicht mit der gesamten Kante anliegen sondern so versetzt wie es in deiner Grafik dargestellt ist ?

Was nutzt Du denn für einen Browser ? Meine es solle eigentlich keine Unterschiede machen aber ich hab mal n Bild angehängt wie es bei mir im Mozilla aussieht


----------



## schleckerbeck (13. März 2007)

Hab mal ne Grafik angefertig. Links so wie es aussehen soll, und rechts deines:


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (13. März 2007)

Oha mit Verlauf ins hellere auch noch ... hmm macht die Sache nicht einfacher =) Da müsste man ohnehin ne andere Grafik als Hintergrund nehmen. Aber gut ich werde mich in meine Dunkelkammer zurückziehen und darüber nachdenken


----------



## schleckerbeck (13. März 2007)

Naja, das mit dem Verlauf is ja ned so tragisch. Würde ja dann reichen, wenn die Rauten nur auf der linken und rechten Seite er Grafik kachelbar sind.

Viel Spass in deiner Dunkelkammer! Hoffentlich findest du die Erleuchtung... 

thx, sc.


----------

